# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در نمایش اطلاعات Mssqlserver در PHP

## behrooz.bit

با سلام
برای نمایش اطلاعات ذخیره شده در پایگاه داده توسط PHP مشکل دارم .
اطلاعات پایگاه داده را به شکل کارکتر علامت سوال نمایش می ده ، در واقع encoding را نمی خونه ، اطلاعات ذخیره شده در database فارسی هستند.
اگر میشه کمک کنید  :(

----------


## mlf_mlv

سلام
این مشکل از دو جا ممکنه باشه:
1- دیتا بیست که utf8 نیست.
2- page هایی که طراحی کردی(اعم از html و php) انکودینگ درستی ندارند.

----------


## mlf_mlv

راستی، اگه از zend استفاده می کنی بهتره ازmysql استفاده کنی، چون zend با mysql تطابق کامل داره

----------


## foad1992

از این کد بعد از دستور sql استفاده کن
mysql_query("SET NAME 'utf8'");

----------


## mlf_mlv

دیتا بیسش mysql نیست.

----------


## behrooz.bit

> دیتا بیسش mysql نیست.


 پایگاه دادهای که استفاده شده Microsoft sql server 2008 ، از zend هم استفاده نمی کنم، dataType انتخاب شده برای فیلدها هم از نوع nVarchar است.(از MySQL استفاده *نمی کنم)*

----------


## behrooz.bit

> از این کد بعد از دستور sql استفاده کن
> mysql_query("SET NAME 'utf8'");


 این کد برای پایگاه داده MySql کار می کنه ولی برای Microsoft Sql Server کار نمیکنه.

----------

